# Castle Combe: Cruise for All *UPDATE 15 FEB *



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

*If anyone would like my mobile number for meeting up etc. please send me a PM

16 confirmed and 3 maybe - good stuff*

*Peartree Services - Leaving 0600 prompt*
Omen666
Nutts
T7
MikeyB
Hilly10

*South Mimms - 0600*
Scotty
Jampott
W7 PMC
Chip_iTT
s3mon

*Meeting at Rownhams - 0600*
Jog
DC

*Meeting at Chieveley - Leaving 0700 prompt*
All of the above, and...

Stu-Oxfordshire
ttvic
auditt260bhp
JayGemson
brayboy

*Maybe or see you on the M4*
Wak
TTotal
Sundeep993

*Joining later in the morning at CC*
sonicmonkey


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am going to Castle Coombe as a spectator, anybody coming down past Birmingham If not Omen I could come that way round instead of the M5


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Great idea, but unfortunately I'm driving over on Fri night and splashing out a huge sum of Â£26  to stay at the Travelodge @ Delamare service station. Would have been a way too early start from London to CC for a 8am check in!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Damian, 1 hour from Peartree to Chievely, I could walk faster....


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Damian, 1 hour from Peartree to Chievely, I could walk faster....


Agreed Richard, I am making allowance for people still waking up/turning up on time.

Not everyone is as punctual as you and I :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count us in


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

chip said:


> Would have been a way too early start from London to CC for a 8am check in!


I'm starting from outside the M25 up the M11 and I'll be going down on the day. Planning to be on the M25 by 5:45 and arrive at 08:00. All subject to weather forecasts of course. :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

If my ar$e isn't banned from driving (  ) and work doesn't get in the way I'll be at the Peartree.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> If my ar$e isn't banned from driving (  ) and work doesn't get in the way I'll be at the Peartree.


Good luck mate :? Hope to see you there


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > Would have been a way too early start from London to CC for a 8am check in!
> ...


Paul, any idea what time you'll be passing A1/M1/A41 junctions on M25? or M4/M25? i could join up at any of those...

according to RAC its 2h from my place to CC and 1hr40 from M25 J19 (A41)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Assumming reasonable weather and traffic, I should be :
1. at the M25/M1 interchange about 6:20 (according to Multimap)
2. at the M25/M4 junction about 6:45
3. passing the services where the other are meeting up at about 07:15
4. arriving at Castle Combe about 07:40 (although Multimap suggest 07:55)

Although for a M25 journey in Feb this is probably optimistic!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The numbers are growing, anyone else to join?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in for meeting Jog et al at Newbury services on the M4 at 6.45am


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd be up for a South Mimms join-in.


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

is the meet still on for chievely services, i would like to come along to spectate if thats ok?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

brayboy said:


> is the meet still on for chievely services, i would like to come along to spectate if thats ok?


Yep, see you there :wink:


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Piece of advice for those driving along the M4. From Reading to Swindon it's patrolled by a bright blue Lexus300 unmarked car, with a spoiler. Neat condition should be easy to spot.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

especially at 7 in the morning! :wink:

Thanks for your help [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Assumming reasonable weather and traffic, I should be :
> 1. at the M25/M1 interchange about 6:20 (according to Multimap)
> 2. at the M25/M4 junction about 6:45
> 3. passing the services where the other are meeting up at about 07:15
> ...


Paul, according to RAC site South Mimms services to CC is 112 miles and they suggest 1h 56m using 60mph on m/way and 30mph elsewhere.... your timings suggest an avg speed of 84mph which while possible suggests somewhat higher on the m/way 

CliveD - propose we meet up at S/Mimms services at 6am - maybe meet up with Scotty there or catch him en-route... anybody else want to tag along?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So my average speed will be at least 84mph and you're gonna catch me up? 

hehe I may need to adjust my timing. :roll: 

I'm just trying to stay in bed as long as possible. TBH it's the losing 20 or so minutes of sleep to spend it standing in a car park waiting for someone that puts me off. It's still sinking in the time I've got to get up.









If it's ok, I'll see how big the gathering is and then decide whether to join in or not. I'm not a particular fan of large convoys on motorways.

p.s. sorry for sounding like Victor Meldrew! :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't believe it!!!!

Scotty, we are going to glue a flat cap to your helmet while you're not looking at this rate!!!

:wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok all set.

I suggest we leave Peartree at 6am. Anyone who doesn't make it by then, don't stop just catch us up.

Similar at Cheiverley, we leave at 7am, catch us if you miss us.

REALLY looking forward to this and meeting you all.

Omen :evil:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

chip said:


> Great idea, but unfortunately I'm driving over on Fri night and splashing out a huge sum of Â£26  to stay at the Travelodge @ Delamare service station. Would have been a way too early start from London to CC for a 8am check in!


We can have our own mini-cruise from the Travelodge then  I'm staying there on Friday night and so is NormStrm.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

hutters said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea, but unfortunately I'm driving over on Fri night and splashing out a huge sum of Â£26  to stay at the Travelodge @ Delamare service station. Would have been a way too early start from London to CC for a 8am check in!
> ...


I'm sure you'll hear us coming :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm up for meeting at South Mimms. A proper v8 meet, as I reckon on having that renegade Clarkson along with me. 3 milltek-clad V8 engines will certainly cause some grief in the services


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

South Mimms @ six :-*

SimonS3MTM


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

OK looks like a reasonable size bunch at South Mimms then.

Please be there just before 6 so we can leave promptly at 6:00, which, according to the RAC route planner, will get us to Chieveley Services at 7:05 and CC at 7:55 precisely (assuming we are good boys n girls on the m/way).

So Omen, if we're on schedule we should join up with you at Chieveley....


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> OK looks like a reasonable size bunch at South Mimms then.
> 
> Please be there just before 6 so we can leave promptly at 6:00, which, according to the RAC route planner, will get us to Chieveley Services at 7:05 and CC at 7:55 precisely (assuming we are good boys n girls on the m/way).
> 
> So Omen, if we're on schedule we should join up with you at Chieveley....


Good stuff, I'm sure you'll be there before 7 :wink:

Shall we apply for TVP escort? Good turn out for this one.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm up for meeting at South Mimms. A proper v8 meet, as I reckon on having that renegade Clarkson along with me. 3 milltek-clad V8 engines will certainly cause some grief in the services


Would like to raise 3 points regarding the above post.

1st, what's with the Renegade (master) :wink: 
2nd, i think you'll find i'll be in front of you, not "along with you"  :wink: 
3rd, will the timing work? as i thought we had to be settled at Combe for the briefing at 8:00am sharp. If we're only expected to arrive at the track for 07:55am, then we probably won't have enough time to get in, park up & get to the briefing room.

Oh & one final point, what time will we now need to leave the Hotel? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for meeting at South Mimms. A proper v8 meet, as I reckon on having that renegade Clarkson along with me. 3 milltek-clad V8 engines will certainly cause some grief in the services
> ...


"D4 damager, power to the people." (yeah, I'm a Renegade Master fan!)

You are free to leave the hotel once you've checked out and settled the bill


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

6:00 at South Mimms is fine. I suggest we swap mobile with at least one person at Chievely just in case we're running late (or very early!! :lol: )


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> ... 3rd, will the timing work? as i thought we had to be settled at Combe for the briefing at 8:00am sharp. If we're only expected to arrive at the track for 07:55am, then we probably won't have enough time to get in, park up & get to the briefing room.....


08:00 â€" Driver and passenger signing on ....	Venue â€" The Tavern
08:30 â€" Safety Briefing .............................	Venue â€" The Tavern
08:45 â€" Noise Testing	............................... Venue â€" Pit Garage


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ... 3rd, will the timing work? as i thought we had to be settled at Combe for the briefing at 8:00am sharp. If we're only expected to arrive at the track for 07:55am, then we probably won't have enough time to get in, park up & get to the briefing room.....
> ...


I stand corrected. Looks like the timings work just fine


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> 08:45 - Noise Testing ............................... Venue - Pit Garage


uh-oh :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> 6:00 at South Mimms is fine. I suggest we swap mobile with at least one person at Chievely just in case we're running late (or very early!! :lol: )


Pm'd my mobile to you Scotty.

Will do so for Jog too


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> I am going to Castle Coombe as a spectator, anybody coming down past Birmingham If not Omen I could come that way round instead of the M5


Hilly10, decided what to do yet?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> 3rd, will the timing work? as i thought we had to be settled at Combe for the briefing at 8:00am sharp. If we're only expected to arrive at the track for 07:55am, then we probably won't have enough time to get in, park up & get to the briefing room.


The briefing is @ 8.30, signing on commences from 8am.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 6:00 at South Mimms is fine. I suggest we swap mobile with at least one person at Chievely just in case we're running late (or very early!! :lol: )
> ...


Received  
You have mine dont you :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've PMed mine back to Omen666

I have most of the peoples that are meeting at South Mimms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

put me down for the "Maybe or see you on the M4"

still be fast asleep at 6am !


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Omen I will meet you lot at Peartree services. Its gonna be an early start


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> > 08:45 â€" Noise Testing ............................... Venue â€" Pit Garage
> 
> 
> uh-oh :lol:


Big gulp.

Have to keep my fingers crossed for this  :lol: Glad i did not opt for the Sports Cats now, as i'm sure the car would have failed the noise test 

I'm sure we'll all be OK 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > > 08:45 - Noise Testing ............................... Venue - Pit Garage
> ...


I'm taking a large perspex box to place around my car in the vain hope they won't notice


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

just a word of warning, watch out for the speed camera on the M4 between J13 and J17 on the road works, My road angel 2 didnt pick it up so beaware. There was just one speed camera. i hope :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

There's a 50mph camera at about J15-16 westbound somewhere - in the 50mph roadworks. Is that the one you mean brayboy?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wonder whether everyone will be finding a quiet place place for a snooze at about 1pm today  tooooooo fcuking early :x

:wink:

See you all soon at Peartree!!


----------

